# Chains (possibly NSFW)



## Samriel (Sep 12, 2008)

Well, I'll start posting some nudes from now on, and just in case it's against the rules of the forum, feel free to delete the thread(s) (and send me a PM so I know it's not allowed). Hope you like it.


----------



## Artograph (Sep 12, 2008)

Well...I like this one better than the "cake", I think!  LOL!!  I like the contrast between the hard, cold chains and the soft skin!

;O)


----------



## John_Olexa (Sep 12, 2008)

Interesting shot. I think I might like to see it a little more squared up. her left thigh (?) showing kinda throws the shot off. But thinking about it.. you might not be able to square it up!!!!!   :blushing: :blushing: LOL.

But it is a interesting shot.


----------



## Samriel (Sep 14, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. Nice to see someone likes it.

As you said, squaring it up might prove to be a bit dangerous...

I actually often hear that I should lighten her right side more, but I was kinda short on technical possibilities at the moment. I'll see to improvise something and try lighting it better next time.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 18, 2008)

Ooo... Kinky... 

It's a good photograph too! :thumbup:

And don't lighten her right leg... it's looks right as is.


----------



## Teknik (Sep 19, 2008)

I like I like good job


----------

